# new DNS



## hirohitosan (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there. In my office a new DNS server is available.
Where do I add it in my FreeBSD box? (I have static IP)

One of my computer connects through DHCP. In this case I don't need to set my DNS? DHCP client will discover automatically?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Hi there. In my office a new DNS server is available.
> Where do I add it in my FreeBSD box? (I have static IP)


/etc/resolv.conf



> One of my computer connects through DHCP. In this case I don't need to set my DNS? DHCP client will discover automatically?


You'll need to add the DNS server to the DHCP config. Then your clients will receive it automatically.


----------

